# Video Sharing checkbox in device preferences for Stream 4K



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I just noticed that the TiVo Stream 4K has a video sharing checkbox (unchecked) in device preferences on my account. Has that always been there?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

TivoJD said:


> I just noticed that the TiVo Stream 4K has a video sharing checkbox (unchecked) in device preferences on my account. Has that always been there?


It showed up around launch time. Me and a few others here checked the box. Doesn't seem to do anything (yet? Hopefully one day lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That box enables/disables TiVo to TiVo transfers and TiVoToGo on regular TiVos, neither of which apply to this device. So it's unlikely it'll ever do anything. If TiVo does ever allow streaming from a TiVo to the Stream 4K it'll be in the form of an app and this check will have no affect on that as it only controls what comes out of the device not what goes in.


----------



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That box enables/disables TiVo to TiVo transfers and TiVoToGo on regular TiVos, neither of which apply to this device. So it's unlikely it'll ever do anything. If TiVo does ever allow streaming from a TiVo to the Stream 4K it'll be in the form of an app and this check will have no affect on that as it only controls what comes out of the device not what goes in.


Hey Dan,
I have no idea if it is technically possible (maybe you can shed some light on this possibility) but what if Tivo made it possible for Tivo minis to borrow apps from the Tivo Stream 4k kind of in a similar fashion to how Tivo minis get all of their apps from the Tivo DVRs currently. If we cannot have an Android based Tivo Mini or the Tivo Stream 4K integrate with the Tivo DVRs and function as a mini, then maybe an in between solution is possible. What I am stumbling around trying to say is that our Tivo Minis can get live and recorded Tv from their host Tivo DVRs and get all of their apps from the Tivo Stream 4k. I would welcome this even if it were a dual boot system on the mini. Possible?
Newbie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

